# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  HN mua đế tản nhiệt cho laptop ở đâu?

## haido92

Hiện em đang cần mua 1 đế tản nhiệt cho dell studio xps 16 (nó cực nóng)
Em muốn hỏi là nên mua đế tản nhiệt ở đâu và mua loại nào là tốt nhất và giảm nhiệt nhiều nhất và ổn nhất 
Vì không có kinh nghiệm nên em muốn hỏi trước khi mua!
Có người bạn khuyên em nên mua cái này:

NotePal Infinite [4 Port USB 2.0 Hub] (R9-NBC-BWUA-GP)

Giá khoảng 750k 
Nhưng em không biết đây đã là loại tốt nhất chưa và HN thì mua ở đâu?

----------


## sangseo

ở Hà Nội thì bạn có thể tới Trần Anh computer hoặc Hà Nội computer để mua. Còn mình không thạo về đế tải nhiệt lắm. Bạn khi mua nên tham khảo thêm ý kiến của mọi người.

----------


## thangttmobile

hoac ban co the den duong LE THANH NGHI gan bach khoa y.cho do co ban nhieu hanh dien tu day.neu den day ban se tim duoc cac do ban can day

----------


## alimama

*linh kiện rẻ mà chất lượng tốt...*

công thương mại dich vụ hà bắc™
73 đê la thành hà nội 
nhân viên kinh doanh MR.DŨNG
tell:01265955568


cty mình hiện đang kinh doanh mặt hành linh kiện giá​rẻ mà chất lương tốt bạn có nhu cầu mua bán trao đổi thì liên hệ trực tiếp với mình để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về sp. 
cty nhận bán buôn bán lẻ trên toàn quốc ...
chúc các bạn hoc tập tốt và kinh doanh tốt .....
chào thân ái...!​
...........................................*......  ...........................................
hot... hot linh kiện máy tính đủ loại giá cực shock 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=53402 
Mời bạn tham gia thảo luận tại Diễn đàn Tin học Việt Nam 
www.diendantinhoc.vn

----------


## nguoiloantin

Bạn có thể qua 102 Lê Thanh Nghị Cty Scom. để mua hoặc liện hệ 0987332146 gặp Oanh!

----------

